# ~~Calling on "Wood Rim" experts~~



## okozzy (May 29, 2012)

What type rims do I need?

I am working on two 1890's (Crescent) bikes and I am in need of a couple of 36 hole, 28" wood rims (see pictures). if anyone has a set I can purchase, please let me know.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 29, 2012)

That one looks pretty good to me! Plus, it looks like a clincher rim so a modern 700c tire will probably fit.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 29, 2012)

Is the patent this one:
http://www.google.com/patents?id=H1...=onepage&q=october 8 1895 bicycle rim&f=false
?


----------



## okozzy (May 29, 2012)

*Wood rims*

Yes the rim in the picture is in real good shape, but the rear one, not shown in the picture is too far gone. 
Okay, so I guess I am looking for (2) 36 hole, 28" clincher rims that are not too far gone.

Anyone?????



Andrew Gorman said:


> That one looks pretty good to me! Plus, it looks like a clincher rim so a modern 700c tire will probably fit.


----------



## okozzy (May 29, 2012)

*not sure.....*

Not sure if it is the exact one, but the rims I have do have that finger shape joint as in the patent you posted.






Andrew Gorman said:


> Is the patent this one:
> http://www.google.com/patents?id=H1...=onepage&q=october 8 1895 bicycle rim&f=false
> ?


----------



## bricycle (May 29, 2012)

never put a wood rim so close to a plant...it scares the be-jeebers out of them, thinking when they get older, this wil be their fate.......


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 30, 2012)

Original wood clinchers are not common- you may be better off with a new rim from Ghisallo or CB Italia-
http://wheelfanatyk.blogspot.com/2007/06/wood-rims-for-sale.html
http://www.cbita.it/?lang=en


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 30, 2012)

Wood rims are pretty forgiving and can be horsed back into shape- check for old posts here and at the Wheelmen. 

A few posts at the Wheelmen forum:
http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3282&SearchTerms=straightening
http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2161&SearchTerms=wood,rim,straighten
There is also a Wheelmen bulletin detailing a couple of procedures- Bulletin #11:
http://www.thewheelmen.org/sections/.../bulletins.asp
If you are interested in very old bike, they are a great organization to join!
Here is a useful looking jig made out of modern rims from a dynamite Swedish old bike site:
http://www.cykelhistoriska.se/trafalgar.html


----------



## okozzy (May 30, 2012)

*Yeah BIG FAIL*

Yeah, I'm pretty pissed at myself, couple days ago I went ahead and decided take on one of the rims......... long story short, I kept the rim in the water too long and the joint gave loose, in a panic trying to put it back together I craked the rim!!!!!!!





Andrew Gorman said:


> Wood rims are pretty forgiving and can be horsed back into shape- check for old posts here and at the Wheelmen.
> 
> A few posts at the Wheelmen forum:
> http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3282&SearchTerms=straightening
> ...


----------



## Larmo63 (May 30, 2012)

The old "Tucker" wheels that look like they could take clincher tires, will not 

work with 700 x 40c modern tube type tires. Been there, tried that....... Ghisallos

are the best I've seen and I have a set. They are pricey..........!


----------



## okozzy (May 30, 2012)

*I am left with no choice*



Larmo63 said:


> The old "Tucker" wheels that look like they could take clincher tires, will not
> 
> work with 700 x 40c modern tube type tires. Been there, tried that....... Ghisallos
> 
> are the best I've seen and I have a set. They are pricey..........!



I guess I forced my own hand................ I have no choice but to try and repair the rim; 
*What is the best glue to use?* I will share if I am successful at it.
Peace.


----------

